# Smoking Turkey & Ham @ same time??



## harleyeg05 (Nov 25, 2014)

I have been helping a friend get his smoker set up and he has a good question.....

1) Should I smoke a turkey and a Ham together. They will be side by side so drippings will not get on either. It will be smoked on a traeger pellet grill.

2) What temp and how long?

Any advice, or do's and don'ts would be greatly appreciated.

He also signing up with this forum. I have showed him around and he loves it, not to mention that this is a "Non hostile, friendly environment". Thanks everyone!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 25, 2014)

harleyeg05 said:


> I have been helping a friend get his smoker set up and he has a good question.....
> 
> 1) Should I smoke a turkey and a Ham together. They will be side by side so drippings will not get on either. It will be smoked on a traeger pellet grill.
> 
> ...


1. Yes ,it can be done, just out the Ham OVER th Turkey, NOT visa-versa , or as you said , side by side ,not touching.

2.  I cook Fowl at 225*F , (but I don't like skin) , the ham will do good there and get some good heat.

3.  Do not stuff with any raw meat , uncooked Stuffing mix , or things that need cooking .

4. Use or get a Probe Thermometer and calibrate it:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=calibration&=Search  Place it the deepest part of the Breast without touching any Bone , when at 165, it's done.

a suggestion , read up on Beer Can Chicken , same diff. only better :http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/172903/beer-can-turkey . These are fun and easy, you'll need a tall Boy can to do it . empty the can(drink it if you drink), cut off tail and Wing Tipe, set-up as a Tri-pod on the grill , using it's legs with the can .This come out with Legs ,,Thighs and Breast done at the same time...

Is your Ham already cooked
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  if it is , when the Turkey is done , so is the ham , otherwise , take it to 165*F . Clean the probe with Alcohol and stick it in the Ham.

Have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving. and as always . . .


----------

